# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức phong cách Nhật với nhà hàng My Sushi

## goimon-hanoi

My Sushi là một nhà hàng phục vụ sushi phong cách Nhật chuyên nghiệp, đến với My sushi bạn sẽ hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng thức ăn, cũng như sự hấp dẫn và tươi ngon của các nguyên liệu được lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng. Không gian nhà hàng được thiết kế mang đậm phong cách Nhật Bản – nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế. Bước chân vào nhà hàng bạn sẽ cảm nhận được ánh sáng vạng dịu nhẹ, ấm áp cùng với những hình ảnh, bức tranh nhiều màu sắc đem đến sự sinh động cho toàn bộ không gian. Với những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp cùng đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ ân cần và hiếu khách, nhà hàng My Sushi chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng cả những thực khách khó tính nhất.
My Sushi có dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi với mức phí ưu đãi tại hai địa chỉ: My Sushi 62 Lê Duẩn, Hoàn Kiếm và My Sushi 39 Thái Phiên, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
Bạn có thể tham khảo thực đơn của My Sushi tại:
·        *My Sushi- Lê Duẩn * Nhà hàng My Sushi - Lê Duẩn - 62 Lê Duẩn Hoàn Kiếm | Gọi Món
·        *My Sushi- Thái Phiên* Nhà hàng My Sushi - Lê Duẩn - 62 Lê Duẩn Hoàn Kiếm | Gọi Món
My Sushi nhận đơn hàng trực tuyến qua hệ thống www.goimon.vn hoặc qua điện thoại (khuyến khích quý khách đặt hàng trực tuyến để tiết kiệm thời gian và đơn hàng chính xác)

----------

